# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Смотреть турецкие сериалы на русском языке

## tagrojucalo3

Перестал работать мой любимый сайт с фильмами. Из -за этих новых законов! Но посмотреть хочется.  Думал где можно  cмотреть турецкие сериалы на русском языке онлайн бесплатно и в хорошем качестве, а так  же посмотреть разную инфу про фильмы и всё, что связано с ними. В итоге остановился на сайте "turkish-tv-series".  Почему ?  Прочитал много положительных отзывов, большой выбор фильмов, можно обсудить фильм, оценить фильм, всё работает  отличном качестве и без тормозов. Смотрю иногда. Не каких проблем. А что ещё  надо ?  Проверено, отличный сайт для киномана. Рекомендую #Смотретьтурецкиесериалын  русскомязыке  https://turkish-tv-series.com/turkey-serials/

----------

